

Git 1.7.8 changes for the everyday developer - johnkary
http://johnkary.net/git-1-7-8-changes-for-the-everyday-developer/

======
fr0sty
The author should try adding this to his .git/info/attributes file:

    
    
         *.py diff=python
    

That should make --function-context work better on python source files.

~~~
technomancy
I wonder how hard it is to teach it new languages.

~~~
fr0sty
All you need to do is write a regex to match. Currently supported languages
are:

BibTeX, C/C++, html, java, ObjectiveC, Pascal, PHP, Python, Ruby, and TeX.

More details can be found in the gitattributes(5) manpage

------
callahad
The "[command] learned [option]" construct is a really interesting way to
phrase directed development effort. I'm not quite sure what the implications
are, but it definitely changed the way I parsed and understood the post. "Git
is getting smarter" versus "New features have been added to git."

~~~
alexchamberlain
We all know that Git will, one day, take over the world.

------
numeromancer
Whatever happened to generation numbers?

~~~
jacknagel
IIRC (I read the git mailing list) there was a lot of arguing about whether
generation numbers should be in the commit headers or stored in separate
cache, and then a different fix went in to speed up "tag --contains" and the
discussion was pretty much abandoned.

------
g3orge
wow. I didn't even know about git grep. Very useful

~~~
pjscott
It's probably my most commonly-used git command, to the point where I have it
aliased to "g g".

~~~
piotrSikora
You guys should really look into <http://betterthangrep.com/> :)

~~~
jpitz
As amazing as ack is, it would take some effort to teach it how to grep
through git history.

------
stock_toaster
Nice summary. Thanks!

